# toddler with cold, won't eat



## donnar (May 10, 2004)

My son is 2, and came down with a cold on Sunday. Sunday he just was so lethargic, sat and cuddled with me or dh all day, and slept a lot. He also had a low-grade fever. Monday he felt better so I thought he had beat it, but by the evening the fever was back and he ASKED TO GO TO BED (this would never happen). Tuesday, and WEdnesday were about the same, coughing, sneezing, runny/stuffy nose, but his spirits were up and he played all day. Today he's probably feeling a little tougher. I took him to the doc yesterday to check his ears & chest for infection, and doc said he is clear and just has a cold. I've been giving him Tylenol Cold liquid for children, but his lack of appetite is worrying me. He hasn't really eaten a "meal" since Sunday. He is normally kind of a fussy eater, but since Sunday its a bite here, a nibble there. He'll drink water or juice, but no milk. Last night I tried to get him to eat some ice cream, but he wouldn't even eat that. He just shakes his head at everything! Any ideas out there??????


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

could it be that the tylenol cold is in part suppressing his appetite?

my 12-month old is just getting over rotavirus and a cold, during which he switched to mostly nursing (from being a mostly solids boy, only nursing at naptime). during a cold, it is most advisable to avoid dairy products as they thicken mucus secretions (making it harder to get rid of the cold).

dump some sodium ascorbate into juice/water for him every couple of hours for the next couple of days and he should perk right up.

have you tried giving him some good chicken soup?


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

My first suggestion would be to stop the tylenol. A fever is a good sign that shows the child is trying to fight infection. If we give our children tylenol their little bodies have a hard time fighting the problem. I also would not worry about him not eating. He'll eat when he gets hungry. Liquids and rest are much more important right now. It would be good if you can get him to drink some electrolytes to keep him well hydrated. Most people use pedialyte or gatorade but I think those have way too much sugar, colors, and junk in them. I like to use a powder at the health food store called gu20. It's very low in sugar and no funky sweeteners added. It's also very reasonable at $1.26 a pack which will last awhile for a child. Good luck and I wish you well!
Theresa


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

I like to keep SMARTWATER on hand. It's regular water with electrolytes added. No added colors, flavors or sugars. You can find it at Trader Joes, Whole Foods and sometimes in the "Natrual" section of supermarkets. It's usually cheaper than a fancy bottled water (Fuji or Evian, for example).

My dh is a worrier about food/illness. It's hard to grasp the concept that our bodies know when we need to eat and when it's not necessary. The bites and nibbles he's taking are enough for him right now. Offer him food, but don't worry if he doesn't take it. He'll come out of this spell starving! My ds loves melons, grapes and peaches or any other soft/cold fruit when he's sick. Perhaps your ds would like that as well. And as the pp said...stay away from dairy.

Hope your little guy feels better. It sucks when they're sick.
Rigama


----------



## donnar (May 10, 2004)

thanks for the tips everyone, man this is stressful. the last time he was this sick, he was still nursing and didn't slow down, but this non-eating/drinking with a toddler is hard! you can't pin them down and pour it in, and you can't reason with them through talking........

i am heading out to the health food store tonight to see if i can find some of those things, we are in CAnada and I find that there are lots of differences in product availability over the border! i had my dh bring home some gatorade last night as a tide-me-over, and he took one sip and deemed it poison. won't go near it now. and now he thinks everytime I give him a sippy with juice, its the same stuff and won't take it. <sigh>. He's drank about 1 cup of water today, so hopefully he'll drink some more still. Anyone know how much fluid a day a 30lb toddler needs?


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

He is doing exactly what his body is telling him to do. Not eat! And he will drink enough on his own. When the fever is up kids usually don't drink and as soon as it comes down a bit, they get thirsty.

Here is what I would do for my grandson:

Buy Sodium Ascorbate powder (dd just told me the NOW ? brand is very good). That is Vitamin C but in a natural form and one the body uses up abundantly when fighting a virus/cold.

I would give him enough 375mg/per kg body wt. or till he has one loose stool. Then cut it back a bit. Give it to him in any drink you can. But give him nothing with a lot of sugar. I always call it a 'power drink' and tell my grand child how strong it will make him. (Well I used to. Now he tells me what to do - he is "holistic" - his own words.)

I would absolutely not use ANY meds to reduce fever. NONE! Fever is a way for the body to heal itself and you don't want to suppress it.

As for eating, I would not even consider it. Just like I would not ever bother taking the temp. He will eat when he is over this and his body has formed immunity to whatever it is... he will most likely also have a 'maturing spurt'.

If you think it is a virus, I would give him also cod liver oil (mercury free). Vita A works great in fighting viruses. The body uses up those two vitamins.

The Sodium Ascorbate powder can be found in most health food stores, but if not, use any Vit C you have on hand for now. It must be in a large enough dose to cause a loose stool. Then the body has enough to work with.

Building immunity naturally! Hopefully not taking too much longer.


----------



## donnar (May 10, 2004)

well he just seemed to be getting worse, so we took him to the doc again (he went on wednesday and everything was "clear" apparently). he has throat, ear and lung infections, so is on antibiotics. the pharmacist told me he was being given the meds and dosgage for a full treatment regime for pneumonia. <sigh> last time i take ds to THAT babysitter's dayhome. she could have warned me before we went that every person in her care was sick. anyway, after not even 24hours on the meds, he's already eating & drinking, and in MUCH better spirits. now mom is sick, but that's ok, hopefully i can avoid the infection part by drinking lots of H20.

Oh, and i went to the health food store, two of them actually, on Friday, and neither of them had ever heard of sodium ascorbate, gu20, or Smartwater. you would have thought I had two heads the way they looked at me when I asked for these things. "Oh Canada." Anyway, we're on the mend.

Thanks everyone for your help and listening to my worries.


----------

